# New 40SP and 47SP Forms!!! - April 2016



## Nemanja87 (Nov 3, 2015)

So, yeah.

Apparently, changes are the following:
*47SP* Application for migration to Australia by a partner	PDF	Essential	Legislative changes

*40SP* Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia PDF	Essential	Legislative changes

I've read the new documents, and i have noticed that the major change regard the Police certificates.
Now, the Sponsor is due to provide them as well, regardless of the situation.

Page 3. on the SP40 now is:

40SP (Design date 04/16) - Page 3
© COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA, 2016

What you need to provide
You need to provide certified copies of:
• proof of your relationship with your fiancé(e) or partner;
• if you have changed your name since birth, evidence of 
your name change;
• evidence that you are an Australian citizen, Australian 
permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen*;
• evidence that you can meet your sponsorship obligations 
(see Your sponsorship undertaking for information on your obligations towards your fiancé(e) or partner).
*
In addition, please provide the original police certificates for all the countries you have lived in for 12 months or more in the last 10 years since you turned 16 years of age. For an Australian police certificate, go to the AFP website AFP Homepage - Australian Federal Police*

*Note: Your fiancé(e)'s or partner's visa application will be 
refused if you do not provide the police certificates.*

Also, the Applicant will recieve copies of the Sponsors Police check ups.

Any additional info would be great!!!


----------



## Bonanza (Oct 27, 2015)

well spotted! Thank goodness ours are lodged though I think the idea of the applicant seeing their partner's police checks is probably a good precaution for those seeking a visa with only 12 months' joint history or PMV.


----------



## Nemanja87 (Nov 3, 2015)

It is amazing how much unreliable info you get from the Service centres.

I have called the European Service centre and Serbian service center, and they aren't up to date with the changes. They do not even know that changes were made.

I have asked them for info, and they said you only need to provide a Police certificate if you have a dependent child. But the new forms *clearly* says you need to provide the Police certificates regardless. Even *questions 36 and 37 have changed on the 40SP*

Even question 38 has a new addition, saying:

*Attach the original police certificate(s) for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more in the last 10 years since you turned 16 years of age.*

Unbelievable.


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

Will this apply to applications already lodged or only for new applications?


----------



## Nemanja87 (Nov 3, 2015)

I do not know. 

They didn't mention anything about something like that.


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

Will this apply to partner 820 from PMV applications? I suppose so, but am disappointed to find we suddenly need a new, expensive and previously unnecessary document.

We only have a month left on the PMV and were wanting to apply for the 820 within the next few days but it seems as if this will slow things down somewhat. Does anyone know how long the AFP checks take from application to arriving in the mail?

Can anyone guess how long it will take to get one from Germany, applying from Australia?

Should we apply now anyway and upload the sponsor police checks later when we get them?


----------



## Nemanja87 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Update*

The new forms seem to been withdrawn. They are no longer available for download, and the page with updates has excluded them.


----------



## ausharrold (Oct 28, 2015)

Arianwen said:


> Will this apply to partner 820 from PMV applications? I suppose so, but am disappointed to find we suddenly need a new, expensive and previously unnecessary document.


Very expensive, $42 when I last applied for one from AFP and it took about three weeks. On their site it does say they will take 15 working days,


----------

